# Ok, my D90 night shots



## JerryinToronto (Dec 28, 2008)

Here is a shot of a nicely decorated house using my D90 and no flash at 800 ASA, no tripod.






This house won award for best decorated house





And here's one of my two daughters, using candle light and some low light room light.





In all cases, there is some grain evident but very little.  My next assignment will be taking some time exposures, once I find my blasted tripod!!
Jerry


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 28, 2008)

Uhhmm... its not called ASA anymore, its called ISO.  

You could at least link those flickr pictures to something a little bigger than  3/4 inch X 1 inch (on my 26" monitors, thats literally how big those thumbnails are coming out to... it would make it a lot easier to see.  Generally 640 X 480 is nice.  Nothing bigger than 800 X 600, though... for our friends that are not on high speed internet access.


----------



## TwoRails (Dec 28, 2008)

Agreed: larger shots are in order.


----------



## chrisburke (Dec 28, 2008)

decent pics.. from what i can see at the small size,  but i dont think this is where they belong... the beyond the basics is not a place to post photos..


----------



## JerryinToronto (Dec 28, 2008)

chrisburke said:


> decent pics.. from what i can see at the small size,  but i dont think this is where they belong... the beyond the basics is not a place to post photos..


OK, where?


----------



## JerryinToronto (Dec 28, 2008)

TwoRails said:


> Agreed: larger shots are in order.


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 28, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> Uhhmm... its not called ASA anymore, its called ISO.
> 
> You could at least link those flickr pictures to something a little bigger than  3/4 inch X 1 inch (on my 26" monitors, thats literally how big those thumbnails are coming out to... it would make it a lot easier to see.  Generally 640 X 480 is nice.  Nothing bigger than 800 X 600, though... for our friends that are not on high speed internet access.



Come on Jerry, you still have a 10X loop lying around from your film days don't ya??? 
   :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## MattXT (Dec 31, 2008)

I want to see the first two much larger. Please?


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 31, 2008)

JerryinToronto said:


> OK, where?



We could try reading the descriptions provided for each forum?


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 31, 2008)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Come on Jerry, you still have a 10X loop lying around from your film days don't ya???
> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:



Dude you've got YEARS of experience over me, don't be asking me about loops... LMAO!


----------



## Joves (Dec 31, 2008)

JerryinToronto said:


> OK, where?


In the Beginners& Photo Gallery section or, the one above this one. This section is more like the asking for advice on how to section.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 31, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> Dude you've got YEARS of experience over me, don't be asking me about loops... LMAO!



Well heck, I think I have an extra loop lying around.  I could send it to you. Then those thumbnails would look a whole lot bigger.  You would look kind of silly with your nose pressed to the screen, but they would be bigger. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Joves (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah but when I use an loop all I see is pixels.


----------



## Enem178 (Dec 31, 2008)

Upload the photos to photo bucket or flickr, then copy and paste the img code in the reply section. There is an option in photo bucket where you can chose which size you want to upload.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 31, 2008)

Joves said:


> Yeah but when I use an loop all I see is pixels.




That's true, but they would be bigger pixels.  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## saycheese76 (Jan 1, 2009)




----------

